# perte de capacité batterie



## alfi (17 Mai 2011)

J'ai changé la batterie de mon PowerBook G4 en Janvier 2011 (compatible Apple). La capacité originale est de 4400 mAh. Elle ne se charge plus qu'à 1009 mAh (22 %) au bout de 80 cycles. Qu'est-ce qui peut bien se passer et que puis-je faire ? Toute suggestion est la bienvenue.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Invité (17 Mai 2011)

Pascal 77 avait mis ça en ligne mais je ne retrouve plus le post. Comme j'avais copié, je quote :



> Pour faire durer une batterie d'ordinateur portable au lithium :
> 
> 1) A la mise en service de la batterie neuve :
> 
> ...


----------

